

PostgreSQL 9.3 RC1 Available for Testing - alternize
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1478/

======
alternize
while there are a lot of different improvements, i'm really looking forward to
the enhanced JSON functionalities (particularly the new operators [0]) and the
LATERAL JOIN [1]

[0]
[http://michael.otacoo.com/postgresql-2/postgres-9-3-feature-...](http://michael.otacoo.com/postgresql-2/postgres-9-3-feature-
highlight-json-operators/) [1]
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/queries-table-
expr...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.3/static/queries-table-
expressions.html#QUERIES-LATERAL)

